# Help! Milwaukee Wisconsin - Lookin for Rough Cut Timbers



## shannonbad (Jul 18, 2012)

I work for a company that has a job out in the Milwaukee/Oshkosh area of Wisconsin and I've been asked to locate 6x6 rough cut hardwood or heavy pine timbers 16 foot and 20 foot long. I'm a girl and this is all new to me! Anyways, I've called tons of saw mills out in the area and no one seems to know where I can find these. If anyone can point me in the right direction I'ld greatly appreciate it


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you asked any of those thousands of saw mills if they would custom cut those timbers for you?

With the dimensions that you want custom milling is what it is going to take.

George


----------



## shannonbad (Jul 18, 2012)

I've asked if we can order them. They tell me that they don't cut them that big - 12 foot max is what I've been told.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hi Shannon. Have you tried Russell sawmill? They're located in Zion. His name is chuck. Here is his number and address. 
1 (312) 405-3880
15780 West Russell Road
Zion‎ ILLINOIS
Good luck.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Shannon, I I operate a sawmill in North Carolina, and have two suggestions for you.

First, go to the Woodmizer website and enter the requested information. They will respond back to you with sawmill owners that are in your area.

Second, log onto the Forestry Forum (www.forestryforum.com) and post your request. 

16 footers should not be a problem; however there are fewer sawmills that can mill 20 footers.

Either one of these resources should work for you. If you strike out, I'll send you the name of a timber framer craftsman that lives in Wisconsin; he will know where there is a sawmill that can mill the longer beams.

Scott


----------



## shannonbad (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Scott - I'll do that!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

So disregard what I said. Lol


----------



## shannonbad (Jul 18, 2012)

NOT disregarding! Thank you as well! Just had about 1,000 things piled onto my shoulders today and didn't have time to post again 

Thank you Dom!


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey there i am in west bend i can mill the 16 footers for you i have the logs in the log pile now. I have 25 14 footers i milled last year send me a PM if you still need help in this


----------

